# I love the recession



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Well i might be alone in it.

But my mortgage is cheaper, shops are falling over themselves to lower prices and there is no traffic in the morning when i drive to Dublin as no one has a job..........love is great


----------



## Shawady (6 Mar 2009)

Ron, Aren't you a public servant? Surely the pension levy will cancel out a lot of your gains on the mortgage front.


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2009)

You obviously know for sure your job will be here next year then


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Sunny said:


> You obviously know for sure your job will be here next year then


 
Which one ?? i work two jobs and have done for many years. The civil service job is as it was apart from the pay cut ( levy ) as no bonus or any that stuff for me no matter how well the country was doing. 

My other job is tipping along. Not as busy as it was but i intended to slow down after i got married so no biggie. 

I am a public servant but if i had to look to that to pay the mortgage etc i'd have topped myself a long time ago. My pay is low and covers the basic but its my other work that gives me a life and some breathing space.

I work hard and i get the benefits of doing so for 15 years so hey, things are good


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

hang on, I'm not allowed have 2 jobs, it is in my contract, oh and I wonder who will be first to blame you for stealing someone elses job by having 2 jobs


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> hang on, I'm not allowed have 2 jobs, it is in my contract


 
are you me.....oh and its a business and not a job ( but work is work )


----------



## ney001 (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> there is no traffic in the morning when i drive to Dublin as no one has a job.........



I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Teatime (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> are you me.....oh and its a business and not a job ( but work is work )


 
Hey Ron, does your public service job ever 'overlap' with your business ? C'mon, be honest !


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

No as my business is night based.......

But if i need a half day or anything i apply like anyone else.


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Mar 2009)

its a bit of a "famine or a feast" scenario

If you keep you job and pay level then you're better off as the cost of living is coming down - however thats little comfort if you later lose your job.

I'm certainly not whistling past the graveyard, just glad I've always operated with a "disaster scenario" psyche (do a thread search for what I mean), so its standing me in better sted than if I'd spent spent spent. Not boasting about this, its just pot luck, I could as easily have been seen as the eejit who was holding a fork when it was raining soup. I'm basically scared of personal debt so its always been my goal to pay it off as quick as possible (without going to extremes).

Have lost my employer pension contribution so that a wage cut in one respect, but 1 in the hand is worth 2 in the (withering) pension bush, for the next couple of years anyway.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Ron, is the night "business" down these parts? Any jobs?


----------



## Sherman (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Well i might be alone in it.
> 
> But my mortgage is cheaper, shops are falling over themselves to lower prices and there is no traffic in the morning when i drive to Dublin as no one has a job..........love is great


 
I find your insensitivity to the unlucky sods in the private sector who, you know, actually live in the real world of harsh economic decisions, to be pretty repugnant.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Eh many answers to that.........

Na once have enough to keep myself going i'm happy.


----------



## ney001 (6 Mar 2009)

Sherman said:


> I find your insensitivity to the unlucky sods in the private sector who, you know, actually live in the real world of harsh economic decisions, to be pretty repugnant.



Well said!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Sherman said:


> I find your insensitivity to the unlucky sods in the private sector who, you know, *actually live in the real world of harsh economic decisions*, to be pretty repugnant.


 
Do i care, i listened to people say i had no ambition etc for going into the public service. Now that it looks like a decent job in the current climate i'm going to enjoy it.......

Also i work hard and get paid for what i do so no guilt for me.

Any one could have gone for a job in the public service, some decided to some didn't. Who made a good choice ?? Should we feel guilt for it ???


----------



## Carmel (6 Mar 2009)

Back to the bright side of the reccession for a minute. 

I was in Dundrum shopping centre last night. The first shop I went into, the sales assistant came over to me and politely told me to ask her if I needed any help with sizes.  She then came back with a voucher for 10e off anything in the store.

The second shop I went into, the sales assistant came over, admired what I was looking at and told me with a smile that there was 15% off all new stock.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

ron, giz a job


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

Carmel said:


> the sales assistant came over to me and politely told me to ask her if I needed any help with sizes.


 
We too have recently noticed a marked improvement in customer service especially in ladies clothing stores. 

Mind you, how about Harvey Norman's new TV ad....haggle with the sales assistants for a price !


----------



## DerKaiser (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Do i care, i listened to people say i had no ambition etc for going into the public service. Now that it looks like a decent job in the current climate i'm going to enjoy it.......
> 
> Also i work hard and get paid for what i do so no guilt for me.
> 
> Any one could have gone for a job in the public service, some decided to some didn't. Who made a good choice ?? Should we feel guilt for it ???


 
Don't be so cocky, there's always something around the corner to bite you in the ass if you get complacent.

Your business could suffer and I would not be confident if my employer was running €25bn deficits!!!


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> ron, giz a job


 
You do know he's moonlighting with these guys don't you


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Should we feel guilt for it ???


 
No but you shouldn't be rubbing peoples faces in it either. Have a look at other threads like money makeover and the redundancy one and see what people are going through. Now try and imagine what they think when they see your "I love the recession" post. 

So you are doing well. Congratulations. We are delighted for you.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

DerKaiser said:


> Don't be so cocky, there's always something around the corner to bite you in the ass if you get complacent.


 
Ain't Ireland great, always someone ready to knock the guy who gets up off his backside and do a bit of extra work. If begrudgery cost €1 we'd have no deficits in this country.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

DerKaiser said:


> Don't be so cocky, there's always something around the corner to bite you in the ass if you get complacent.
> 
> Your business could suffer and I would not be confident if my employer was running €25bn deficits!!!


 
its not cocky, i've listened to public sector bashing for a long time here and finally there is something positive about my job after years of it. 

My business is more quiet but as i said i had intended cutting back after 15 years of working almost every weekend so i'm not bothered.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

so no chance of a job then?


----------



## Purple (6 Mar 2009)

Fair play to you Ron; you have worked hard for years and you are in a comfortable position. Well done, long may it last.


----------



## Howitzer (6 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> Hey Ron, does your public service job ever 'overlap' with your business ? C'mon, be honest !





Ron Burgundy said:


> No as my business is night based.......


Funny coincidence. I know of a guy who works as a bouncer in a well known Dublin night club at night and sleeps at his (public sector) desk during the day. He considers the bouncering (?) his real job and just turns up for the money and pension at the day job. It's in a highly protected sector so he's not alone in the office at doing nothing. 

Are you that bouncer? AAM is such a great place for bumping into old accuaintances.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Ain't Ireland great, always someone ready to knock the guy who gets up off his backside and do a bit of extra work. If *begrudgery* cost €1 we'd have no deficits in this country.


 
thats my point......i knew the reaction i'd get.

In america you see a guy in a porche....hey man nice car i'd love to have one like that some day.

In Ireland....flash git( and other words )


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Funny coincidence. I know of a guy who works as a bouncer in a well known Dublin night club at night and sleeps at his (public sector) desk during the day. He considers the bouncering (?) his real job and just turns up for the money and pension at the day job. It's in a highly protected sector so he's not alone in the office at doing nothing.
> 
> Are you that bouncer? AAM is such a great place for bumping into old accuaintances.


 
I would guess a DJ....

Or a Pimp!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Funny coincidence. *I know of a guy who works as a bouncer in a well known Dublin night club at night and sleeps at his (public sector) desk during the day*. He considers the bouncering (?) his real job and just turns up for the money and pension at the day job. It's in a highly protected sector so he's not alone in the office at doing nothing.
> 
> Are you that bouncer? AAM is such a great place for bumping into old accuaintances.


 
Does he, well i am like a child. I don't work on school nights


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> thats my point......i knew the reaction i'd get.


 
That wasn't your point. Your point was that you love the recession for personal reasons and never mind the general hardship that it causes. It has nothing to do with your individual success.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

It was to show that the loving Irish are well that and as had been said we are a nation of begurgers.......did it work ????


----------



## ney001 (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> thats my point......i knew the reaction i'd get.
> 
> In america you see a guy in a porche....hey man nice car i'd love to have one like that some day.
> 
> In Ireland....flash git( and other words )



I don't think it's begrudgery to be honest, I think people including me are sick with worry over the fact that their jobs could go, I also work all the hours and always have done.  I'm still working overtime at weekends, only now I do it for free!  Well done Ron on having good jobs etc etc but there is no need to be an This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language about it and celebrate the fact that you can drive into work with no traffic in the mornings because there are no jobs - in the face of what people are going through statements like that are just damn insensitive! celebrate your good fortune Ron just don't mock other peoples misfortune!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

does anyone understand sarcasm?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

are you meant to feel dirty if you still have a job and a positive bank account ???


----------



## Sunny (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> It was to show that the loving Irish are well that and as had been said we are a nation of begurgers.......did it work ????


 
No because nobody begrudges your success. They don't like you coming on here though and seemingly taking pleasure from the tough economic times that we are in. I can guarantee that I earn alot more than you with your two jobs and did very well during the good years. Maybe I should start a thread announcing that to everyone.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> does anyone understand sarcasm?


 
:d stir stir stir with my big spoon


----------



## ney001 (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> :d stir stir stir with my big spoon



whatever gets you off! - good luck


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

well if it helps, I have a public sector job and no positive in my bank account but then I have been on unpaid leave for 4 months


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Sunny said:


> No because nobody begrudges your success. They don't like you coming on here though and seemingly taking pleasure from the tough economic times that we are in. I can guarantee that I earn alot more than you with your two jobs and did very well during the good years. Maybe *I should start a thread announcing that to everyone*.


 
yeah do it. But at no point was it about money, its about the fact that there are still positive stories out there and not everyone is down and out !!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> well if it helps, I have a public sector job and no positive in my bank account but then I have been on unpaid leave for 4 months


 
Good, i started a business 2 years ago and it fell on its This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language......but what do you do ?? cry and give up.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

But does this thread not prove that all people want is negative negative negative ??

Think of me as a Kevin Meyers figure.....


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

wonder what business I could start.....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> wonder what business I could start.....


 
you don't kow until you try, but failure is a great life experience


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Sure, an auld bit of s**t stirring never hurt anyone did it, lighten up people!


----------



## Bronte (6 Mar 2009)

I think it's great someone is happy, and I'm reeally glad someone is doing well.  Anyone who works two jobs for 15 years has got to be admired and having had one business failure but going again even more to be admired.  

It's fantastic that everything is now discounted, that my favourite shop 'Penneys' is now the in place to be seen, that I can fly for 50 Euro's a pop at Easter and have a family room for 130 B&B which includes a leisure center and if I borrow a relations car which is a banger that I won't be getting any smart comments or weird looks when I pick money off the floors of bars and garage forecourts.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> I think it's great someone is happy, and I'm reeally glad someone is doing well. Anyone who works two jobs for 15 years has got to be admired and having had one business failure but going again even more to be admired.
> 
> *It's fantastic that everything is now discounted, that my favourite shop 'Penneys' is now the in place to be seen, that I can fly for 50 Euro's a pop at Easter and have a family room for 130 B&B which includes a leisure center and if I borrow a relations car which is a banger that I won't be getting any smart comments or weird looks when I pick money off the floors of bars and garage forecourts*.


 
Life is good.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Now that the trend is downard, let's hope that the government keeps it this way. Put pressure on the shops etc. to reduce their prices. That way, if they do hit social welfare, if they place taxes higher, if they cut wages for the PS again, it might not be so bad as the pain will not be so bad due to the lower prices. This is what I've wanted to see all along, hopefully this is now how it will all go.


----------



## z103 (6 Mar 2009)

> yeah do it. But at no point was it about money, its about the fact that there are still positive stories out there and not everyone is down and out !!


I can't see where the positive is.
You say yourself that your business is down - where is the positive in that?
You're working two jobs, one of which is a public sector one. You're depriving someone else of the public sector job - no positive there.
Your glee of no traffic, or whatever, certainly isn't a positive. You seem pleased about the recession! I'd almost rather the begrudgery than that attitude.

If you came on here and said you were doing so well that you're giving up the public sector work, and hiring people for your company, well that would be a positive.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

leghorn said:


> I can't see where the positive is.
> You say yourself that your business is down - where is the positive in that?
> *You're working two jobs, one of which is a public sector one. You're depriving someone else of the public sector job - no positive there*.
> Your glee of no traffic, or whatever, certainly isn't a positive. You seem pleased about the recession! I'd almost rather the begrudgery than that attitude.
> ...


 
There is for me....the title of the thread is "i" love the recession.

The positive in my business is that i was cutting back anyway, i wouldn't employ anyone as my business isn't that big.

No traffic is great, you like to sit in traffic do you ??

If i work 2 jobs that is my business, there are people that even through the good times sat on the dole and took all handouts they could and you give out about someone working hard and paying taxes ????

Plus your taking it all a little too serious.....


----------



## Sherman (6 Mar 2009)

Ron, taking pleasure from other people being out of work is not a positive news story!  At best it's insensitive, at worst, downright meanspirited.  As another poster said, take a look at the other sections of this site where ordinary, hard working PAYE workers, who didn't benefit in any way from the boom, are losing their jobs left, right and centre.

I would be the very last person to begrudge you or anyone else their success, I just object to the way other people suffering seems to enhance your enjoyment of your success.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Things are really on a downward spiral when someone can't even take the p*ss.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Things are really on a downward spiral when someone can't even take the p*ss.


 
I might try and sell a few sky hooks on this site......i believe some would actually buy them


----------



## Teatime (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I might try and sell a few sky hooks on this site......i believe some would actually buy them


 
Ron, I do believe you'd make a good fisherman. You know how to attract them, hook them and then play them. The question is do you employ a catch-and-release policy or are you in for the kill ...

Yours in tight lines,
Teatime.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I might try and sell a few sky hooks on this site......i believe some would actually buy them



You could do a nice little earner on lines and sinkers too!


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> You could do a nice little earner on lines and sinkers too!


 
Not to mention striped paint .


----------



## z103 (6 Mar 2009)

> Things are really on a downward spiral when someone can't even take the p*ss.


He's not taking the P!ss. Read his responses again.

I think he's just misjudged the response.


(BTW - What's with the censorship on AAM? - can't people handle mild expletives?)


----------



## DeeFox (6 Mar 2009)

I recently said "this recession is great" to a friend when we walked into a restauarant at lunchtime and saw lots of free tables in a place that would usually be very busy.  She looked horrified but it wasn't meant as a nasty "I'm so glad the staff have lost their jobs and this place will probably close" comment - more of a throwaway jokey comment.  So Ron, I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Teatime (6 Mar 2009)

Funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoGYx35ypus


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

leghorn said:


> *He's not taking the P!ss. Read his responses again.*
> 
> *I think he's just misjudged the response.*
> 
> ...


 

No i am taking the pee and have said so with my stir stir stir comment. Read again.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

It's a total wind up. If people are going to take the bait of course you feed them some more with measured responses to engage them even further!


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

leghorn said:


> (BTW - What's with the censorship on AAM? - can't people handle mild expletives?)


 
Posting guideline No.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

I'm sure you've heard it before Ron, but here's a song, just for you 

[broken link removed]


----------



## orka (6 Mar 2009)

I don't normally like the sarky 'how do you find time to post in your public/private sector job' posts but holy cow Ron, I hope you're on a day off from your public sector job today - because you are making yourself easily identifiable with your apollodjs.ie ad at the bottom of your posts (and on your homepage)  - and I guess you are the named guy in the testimonials... You have 20 posts in 3 hours in this thread alone... Before I stray into public sector bashing - are you on a day off today?


----------



## Ciaraella (6 Mar 2009)

A la life of Brian, always look on the bright side of life, 

My tracker mortgage is down, 
Energy prices are down
prices in shops are coming down and there's plenty of good offers around, 

If you can't laugh you'll cry and sure what's the point in that, I for one will take my happiness where I can.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> A la life of Brian, always look on the bright side of life,
> 
> My tracker mortgage is down,
> Energy prices are down
> ...


 

Praise be !!

Oh and i am off......


----------



## DerKaiser (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Ain't Ireland great, always someone ready to knock the guy who gets up off his backside and do a bit of extra work. If begrudgery cost €1 we'd have no deficits in this country.


 
No begrudgery here, I'm all for rewarding hard work.  

Ron may be taking the pee but frankly there's little worse than a bore blowing their own trumpet.  If you've ever been cornered by one in a bar you'll understand


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Mar 2009)

I don't go drinking as i spend all my weekend working........


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

I can see you now Mr. DJ / MC

http://www.seatwave.com/filestore/SEASON/IMAGE/peter-kay_000998_MainPicture.jpg


----------



## Bronte (6 Mar 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Life is good.


 
I told a fib coz how could I forget the pound shop (or Euro shop as it's currently called) is my favourite, not Penneys.

I'm happy too coz none of my tenant's have asked (yet) for a reduction.  I'm going to be switching over the ESB giving me 10% off, my fixed rates are nearing an end so I'll be switching again to another low rate, I can now do some building that I thought was too costly before, the plumber will come when I call, I'll be able to get to the shops and actually park,  BallyK is back on TV,  and most of all it's the weekend................


----------



## Pique318 (6 Mar 2009)

Thread of the week !!! 

Well done Ron, there'll be riots on t'internet yet about you....I can see the bloggers sharpening their keyboards right now. "Down with Happiness" "Why are you happy when I'm not?" "Recession is bad, mm'kay?"

Nice one...and 'Stay Classy'


----------



## ninsaga (6 Mar 2009)

Well good for you if you love the recession. I too am reaping the benefits of lower mortgage & bargains to be had. Then again I have not lost my job. Love the recession as you may - will you love it as much after the next mini budget when the gubberment start hitting your pay cheque hard with increased taxes, probably increased VAT & excise duties!

I know quite a few now who are struggling big time - they are not loving this at all.


----------



## cole (6 Mar 2009)

leghorn said:


> You're working two jobs, one of which is a public sector one. You're depriving someone else of the public sector job - no positive there.


 
In any country but Ireland he'd be applauded for being industrious.


----------



## Firefly (6 Mar 2009)

Ron,

After working 2 jobs for the last 15 years  and giving up all your weekends as a result, shouldn't you be retired by now?


----------



## Firefly (6 Mar 2009)

Or put differently, you have worked 2 jobs and gave up weekends for 15 years to earn (presumably) the same as someone in the private sector does for a normal mon-fri. Glad you can be so happy about that!

Anyway, I'm off home now to enjoy my weekend - enjoy work!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Mar 2009)

Firefly said:


> Ron,
> 
> After working 2 jobs for the last 15 years  and giving up all your weekends as a result, shouldn't you be retired by now?



Not a hope, have you seen the price of a grande skinny latte these days.....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Mar 2009)

Firefly said:


> Or put differently, you have worked 2 jobs and gave up weekends for 15 years to earn (presumably) the same as someone in the private sector does for a normal mon-fri. Glad you can be so happy about that!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off home now to enjoy my weekend - enjoy work!



i am, thank you


----------



## MandaC (8 Mar 2009)

Was just driving into work the other day and was just thinking how much the traffic has improved.   It actually just hit me the reason why and I have to say I wished for the traffic back.

Am hearing so many sad sad stories about peoples circumstances that it is almost making me feel bad for doing ok.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Mar 2009)

I wish to let everyone how i feel......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMBZDwf9dok


----------

